# I know I love my hedgie BECAUSE...



## Shainahmac

I guess this is sort of a game I wanna play, so feel free to join in! I think it'll be pretty self explanatory! 


I know I love my hedgie BECAUSE I pick poop out from under his nails on a daily basis with my own nails and don't find it gross at all, but just scold him for being squirmy while I do it!


----------



## shelbythehedgehog

I know I love my hedgie because she likes to climb on my shoulder and act like a parrot.


----------



## gracefulchaos01

Truth! 
I do that too. With all of them. 

I know I love my hedgies BECAUSE I wash their dirty laundry more often than I wash my own. And I hate laundry!


----------



## shelbythehedgehog

gracefulchaos01 said:


> I know I love my hedgies BECAUSE I wash their dirty laundry more often than I wash my own. And I hate laundry!


ME TOO! Haha


----------



## rubydissolution

I known I love her BC I constantly call my bf when I work overnights to make sure he's given her fresh food, water, and cleaned her wheel even though I know he does it on his own lol!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive

I know I love my hedgie because I inspect her poop every day, clean out horrific wheels right when I wake up in the morning BEFORE my coffee, and spend absurd amounts of money on her.


----------



## Teddi4211

I do all those things!! And the laundry thing is spot on. I don't do much for myself, but their liners are constantly occupying the machine!

I know I love my hedgies BECAUSE I spend my morning cleaning poop from their wheels when I could be sleeping in!


----------



## Melanie G.

I love my hedgehogs because they give me a reason to get up in the morning. I love they way they snore while sleeping on my lap. I just love them.


----------



## DesireeM81

I know I love my hedgie because even though Winter was a grump the first few days he won't ball up anymore and rarely raises his quills only four days after being brought home. :grin:

I have two because I thought of another one. 

I know I love my hedgies because I spend more time thinking about their temperature, food and bedding than I do my own. (When WAS the last time I changed my sheets?):lol:

PS - what a great topic!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp

I know I love my little Tansy because she has such a laid back personality. Last night, there was a jewelry party at the house and of course, everyone wanted to see the hedgehog. Not only did she let multiple people hold her, but she never hissed or balled up once - she was crawling over everyone and sniffing everything! 

Oh, and my second reason - because my dogs love her. They seriously are always so gentle with her, and my shepherd even lets her crawl and sniff all over him (I think she likes him more because he's so fluffy). 

I love reading everyone's responses to these kinds of threads


----------



## Shainahmac

I know I love my hedgie Benny because I was actually worried there was no poop on his wheel this morning instead of relieved I didn't have to clean it!

( He was fine, and had pee feet instead, he just used the litter box! )


----------



## TikkiLink

I know I love my hedgie because we moved into a two bedroom apartment partly because her being in a space where we always were was causing her not to be active at night. I know I love my hedgie because I buy her more special things than I buy for myself! Geez she's like a child!

I know I love her because I call her my "special little happiness"-- I planned and bought her to help give me motivation and a companion who depended on me in what I knew was going to be a very hard time in my life. I love her because I have to fight for and earn her love, and I love the challenge!


----------



## Katten

I know I love my hedgie because I didn't even hesitate to spend $400 on her vet bill when she was unwell.


----------



## Shainahmac

I know I love Benny because! He gives me drunk cuddles and doesn't judge. Hahaha


----------



## phoenix1964

:lol:I know I love my hedgie for all the above reasons, but mostly because I secretly wish my daughter would move out and leave her all to me!


----------



## gracefulchaos01

I know I love my hedgies BECAUSE I spend money on them when I don't even have milk in the fridge. 
...
...
...
I should go grocery shopping. :grin:


----------



## luna

I love my hedgie because after searching high and low and combing the internet and having finally found the perfect one of a kind Nightmare before Christmas touque and having only owned it for a week my hedgie found it on the living room floor crawled in it and declared it as her own. I didnt hesitate to give it to her and put it in her cage NEXT to the big fancy hedgie hut I bought for her. and now she sleeps in the toque everyday and ignores her hut.


----------



## Charlie's mommy

I know I love Charlie because when she was sick and I was in school I'd always run home between classes and at lunch to syringe feed her. I know I love her still because sometimes in the middle of the night I fall out of bed thinking I forgot to feed her! And I know I love howie because I still try to pick him up and cuddle him while being stabbed and bit! Lol


----------



## Shainahmac

I know I love Benny because I'm super tired but staying up anyway listening to the little bugger run a marathon (with periodic snack breaks) with a huge smile on my face!


----------



## chubbstersmomma

I know I love my hedgie because he pooped in my hair when he first came home and I didn't even care.


----------



## Beasty

I know I love my Hog because; I work really late hours and when I'm ready for bed she's usually settling down for the day she stands on her rock cave with her paws on her tank( 70 gal fish tank ) that's at the foot of my bed until I go get her. I put her in the bed and she rubs and sniffs until she finds a nice warm spot usuall behind my knees on my feet or against the top in my thigh. In those times she lets me rub and pet all her softest parts and we often sleep long hours snuggled up together, how I know I love her us that I'll lay still through an itch, cramp and hold my pee until it's painful rather than disturb my sleeping beauty.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya

I know I love my hedgehog because I spent weeks consulting multiple vets, a pet nutritionist, a couple of raw feeding boards, and now am mailing off a sample to a lab for a guaranteed analysis a hand made, home made, gourmet hedge hog food because he got sick and his kibble wasn't working for him anymore. I have put more time into making sure he has enough nutrients than myself...

as I sit here and eat oreos and coffee for breakfast.


----------



## Cinzakeeper

*wewie*

i know i love my hedgie because i snuggle with them for no reason


----------



## Ally's_Oliver

I know I love my hedgehogs because I'll clean their "rooms" before my own, feed them before myself, and otherwise care for them before myself. 

Most of all, however, I know I love my hedgehogs because I post so many pictures of them on Instagram my followers complain and I don't care and post more anyways!


----------



## JellyChuu

I know I love my hedgie because I clean his wheel everyday before I go to school. 
School starts at 7:00am xD


----------



## Blueflam3s

I know I love my hedgie because I cook him scrambled eggs at 2am regardless of how tired I am. I know I love him because I find his sleepy hissing endearing and cute. I know I love him because I've spent more time and money on him than I do on myself without so much as a second thought.


----------



## Beasty

I know I love my hog because... At work I catch myself looking at pics of her on my iPhone and daydreaming about being home playing with her!


----------



## Terefercia

I love my hedgehog BECAUSE I put his own good being in front of my own.

Soon I'll have to move back to my (very religious) parents' place, and their condition to agree to make Robb come with me is: you'll come back to church. I'm totally not comfortable with that, but for him - I didn't think even for a second before agreeing on that ridiculousness.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya

I know I love my hedgehogs because, with a 101 dg fever, I woke up in a panic at 11:30 at night because I had fallen asleep at 6 and not taken care of them  Drug my sick butt out of the bedroom to find my wonderful husband had taken care of everything <3


----------



## AnnaLK

I know I love my hedgie because I let him burrow his prickly self up my sleeve so he can cuddle in my armpit. :lol:


----------



## eharwood2015

I know i love my hedgie because i spend all my free time caring for her. I am always carrying her with me. I have spent hundreds of dollars on her making sure she has the best quality everything and lots of toys. I know i love her because she is my first baby and my first pet. I know i love her because i finally feel like i have a real reason too live.


----------



## Cinzakeeper

I know I love my hedgie because I never give any punishment to him not even when I was bathing him and he bit me and held on and it cut a bit of skin on my finger (yes he did bite my finger)and on my right hand (yes my right hand is my dominant hand)


----------



## Phoebster13

I know I love my hedgie because I tolerate her scratches, bites and the occasional quill to the stomach


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies

I know I love my hedgie because even though she has pooped on me twice, I still hold her... cautiously, but I hold her.


----------



## writergirlmel

I know I love Fitzgerald because there are crickets in the garage. Live. Crickets. Put there on purpose.


----------



## twobytwopets

writergirlmel said:


> I know I love Fitzgerald because there are crickets in the garage. Live. Crickets. Put there on purpose.


At least that's where you think they are!!!!


----------



## writergirlmel

twobytwopets said:


> At least that's where you think they are!!!!


I will not go check...I will not go check.


----------



## skyla

I know I love my hedgie because she awoke me from my nap when I hadn't slept in three days from stress but I still love her.


----------



## Kittenmagoo

I know I love my hedgehog because I alwaus take him to the door with me in his cuddle sack when I get food delivered just to have someone new to talk about him with. And because everyone at work is sick of hearing about him... and seeing pictures... and videos... and I have an AL on my phone dedicated purely to his cuteness.


----------



## RubyRedHedgie

I know I love my hedgie because her room gets cleaned before mine, and before I got her I built a 3x2 cube c&c cage by myself (it's not as easy as it looks). And all my time before getting her was spent on thinking about her and what she would be like.


----------



## SarahBella97

I won't get my baby boy till June or July but I already know I love him because I built a 2x3 c&c cage all by myself (I honestly went through a lot with finding coroplast for example I ended up with a bleeding nose lol). I'm a student and still need to pay for some courses but I have spent a lot of money trying to make sure he has the best quality stuff, I've sewed many different snuggle sacks some warmer for winter months, some not as insulated. I also know that I'll be cleaning his house before mine, cleaning up poop all the time and just giving him the best care. Another reason I know I love him is that I'm excited to do all those things!


----------

